# ردود مكتبة السلامة المهنية مجمعة



## starmoooon (30 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد منير حسن (30 أبريل 2007)

شكرا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا يا ريت يابشمهندس لو عندك برنامج سوفت عن fault tree analysis


----------



## miss-engineer (30 أبريل 2007)

شكـــرا جزيلا


----------



## م / محمد حسين (1 مايو 2007)

آسف والله معنديش برامج ولكن هناك مواضيع أخرى يمكنكم متابعتها


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (1 مايو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## younesabotarek (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع القيم ثابر وإلى الأمام إن شاء الله وإن شاء الله تعم الفائدة جميع أعضاء المنتدى والعاملين فيه


----------



## محمد منير حسن (1 مايو 2007)

اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الأخ العزيز/ بشمهندس حسين شكرا على استجابتك السريعة وجزاك الله خيرا.يا بشمهندس هل انت مهند س امن صناعى فى الغاز او البترول او السمدة او البتروكيمياويات.انا طالب فى بكالوريس هند سة القاهرة قسم فلزات واخذت كورسات فى اsafetyفى الجامعة الأمريكية والهلال الأحمر والدفاع المدنى ودربت فى شركات بترول ومهتم ب health,safety&environmentاهتمام جامد جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / محمد حسين (1 مايو 2007)

أنا يابشمهندس محمد مهندس بورش اللحام فى احدى شركات البترول المصريه و مهتم بـــ safety


----------



## صناعي1 (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس و بانتظار مشاركاتك معنا لإثراء المنتدى 

:30::30::30::30::30:​


----------



## صفوان اصف (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم .جزاك الله كل خير 
مع اني بفضل اللغه العربيه


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (2 مايو 2007)

مشكور جدا يا باش مهندس على هالمساهمة المفيدة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تسلم أخ محمد قيم جدا بارك الله فيك​


----------



## سلامة صناعية (5 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا هلا أخ محمد ماقصرت والله

الف شكر :30:


----------



## ali_sgc (5 مايو 2007)

مشكور على جهودك


----------



## جمال الدين سيد (4 يونيو 2007)

الشركة المالية والصناعية مصنع سماد أسيوط

مشكور جدا


----------



## قلب الأحبة (4 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أكتوبر 2007)

ألف شكر
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## IE-Eng (26 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه 

والف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على الرابط المميز


----------



## علاء عادل (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخى على المجهود . ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ميساء 1 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مشاركات فعالة جزاك الله كل وخير وبارك فيك


----------



## fraidi (5 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## mfex76 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

Thanks for you.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 نوفمبر 2007)

كتاب مميز جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي محب الله ورسوله
جزاك الله كل خير
حمّلت الكتاب واطلعت عليه
أتحفنا دائمأً بكتبك الرائعة


----------



## الزعيم2000 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

Many Thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

عذراً لعدم تثبيته سأثبته اليوم


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thansssssssssssssss


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## بو مشاري (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا للللللللللك


----------



## بو مشاري (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااا لك


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صفوان اصف (29 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكر كل الشكر اخي الكؤيم
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
السيد مشرف القسم 
الساده الاعضاء
هل من الممكن اعطاء ملخص باللغه العربيه لمحتويات هذه الوثيقه لتعم الفائده
وشكرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (4 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## safa aldin (5 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hardrock2006 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## رمرر (6 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد العزيز محمود ج (9 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك في ميزانك وشكرا لك على هذه المجموعة الرائعة


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## f.alamoudi (13 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صفوان اصف (14 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا
مشكور اخي على الملف


----------



## قلب الأحبة (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
بس ياريت شرح مبسط عن الموضوع 
وشكرا


----------



## sayed00 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير كتاب شيق و بسيط

بس عندى سؤال هل الطريقه تصلح لاى process


----------



## قلب الأحبة (14 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على رد على السؤال وإن شاء استفاد من الموضوع


----------



## الصقعبي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

sayed00 قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير كتاب شيق و بسيط
> 
> بس عندى سؤال هل الطريقه تصلح لاى process


 


We use it widely in Oil & Gas industry and petrochemicals as well ... I think we can use it in all industries


----------



## sayed00 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى الصقعبى على الرد 

سيد


----------



## kamaleldin (17 ديسمبر 2007)

معلومات قيمة ومشكور عليها


----------



## mohamedgad (23 ديسمبر 2007)

العمل المميز لاياتى الا من شخص مميز بارك الله فيك


----------



## ناجى عبد الحميد (31 ديسمبر 2007)

أعزائى الباشمهندسين الكرام

تم تفعيل عضويتى ولكننى لا أستطيع تحميل ال Ism Code من قسم الهندسة البحرية والذى أتمنى أن يكون باللغة العربية.
أرجوكم المساعدة ولكم الشكر الجزيل.
مهندس ناجى


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (2 يناير 2008)

الملف دا مش بيتحمل معايا يا شباب


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (8 يناير 2008)

كتاب رائع جدا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 يناير 2008)

ملف ممتاز
وسنناقش انشاء الله في المستقبل تحليل المخاطر


----------



## محمد سامي زيدان (11 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي العزيز


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (11 يناير 2008)

رائع جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا

نرجو من سيادتكم برفع باقي الكتب التي كانت موجودة علي الموقع ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك
ملف ممتاز
يوضح محتويات الحقيبة الاسعافية وطريقة الاسعافات الأولية
شكراً لك


----------



## ahmed_fouad79 (24 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا لك على هذه الكتب الرائعة وننتظر منك المزيد أخوك أحمد فؤاد


----------



## دكتورالشافعي (25 يناير 2008)

_:12: جزاكم الله كل خير:12: _​


----------



## صلاح الهيرو (25 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## sayed00 (19 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخى يحيى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك فيك وبمن تحب أخ يحيى


----------



## fraidi (20 فبراير 2008)

جزيت خيرا يا اخ يحيى


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد خميس حسن (27 فبراير 2008)

كتاب خطير مشكور أخي


----------



## mazenz (1 مارس 2008)

شكرا يا اخى على الكتب القيمه

شكرا يا اخى على الكتب القيمه


----------



## مهندس أحمدأبوالنجا (1 مارس 2008)

مجهود رائع وأحمد الله الذى سخرك لنا وأدعوه أن يجزيك عن خير الجزاء
وليكن شعارنا جميعا " إلا رسول الله "


----------



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

تشكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ناصر جمعه ابراهيم (7 مارس 2008)

الف شكرا يا اخى على الكتب القيمه


----------



## هاني الشاحذي (18 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
عذرا اخواني ما عرفت كيف انزل الكتب من الموقع الموضوع اعلاه يرجى التكرم بشرح الطريقة كوني عضو جديد 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## دلطا (18 مارس 2008)

*Safety procedures and instructions*

On the context of the continual improvement of the health and the safety mangement system I need some exemples of the safety procedures and instructions according to the OHSAS 18001 standards. Please can you help me ?


----------



## sayed00 (19 مارس 2008)

اخى الكريم

حدد بالضبط اى procedure or instruction محتاج و احنا حاضرين .. اما ان تترك الموضوع مفتوح ... لن يكون هناك رد


----------



## دلطا (20 مارس 2008)

*Safety procedures*

I need these procedures please :
* procedures for emergency
* procedure for risk assessment
* exemples for risk analysis
* exemples for safety mngement program
* Instruction to handl the chemical products

Please can you help me ? Thank you in advnce


----------



## sayed00 (20 مارس 2008)

*خطة الطوارئ*



دلطا قال:


> I need these procedures please :
> * procedures for emergency
> * procedure for risk assessment
> * exemples for risk analysis
> ...


 
خلينى اخدهم واحده واحده

الطوارئ .... مرفق ملف يوضح كيفية عمل خطة الطوارئ

(اخى مع الاسف لم يقبل تحميل الملف)

سوف احاول


----------



## دلطا (21 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا أخي محمد منير و لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 مارس 2008)

الرابط يعمل
والملف ممتاز
شكراً لك


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (25 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (25 مارس 2008)

كتاب متميز جدا نفعنا الله به واياكم
وننتظر مزيد من المشاركات


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hardrock2006 (25 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 مارس 2008)

كتاب مميز
من أخ مميز يتحفنا دوماً بالكتب الجديدة الرائعة


----------



## الامن الصناعي (26 مارس 2008)

*شكر*

جزاك الله اخي محب الله ورسوله على هذه الكتب القيمة جعل الله هذه المبادرة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الامن الصناعي (26 مارس 2008)

*طلب*

إخوتي الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته ارجوا ممن لديه معلومات عن جامعات تدرس الصيانة والامن الصناعي في اي منطقة من دول العالم ان يزودني بعناوينها وبمعلومات عنها واجر الجميع على الله


----------



## بوخالدحبيب (26 مارس 2008)

شكرااااا لك


----------



## أستطيع (27 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك

شكرا لك

شكرا لك


----------



## موسى فتحي (27 مارس 2008)

موسى فتحي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اشكركم وأتمنى لكم التوفيق وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء والى الامام


----------



## محمود صالح محمد (1 أبريل 2008)

_جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العلم _


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 أبريل 2008)

أخي محمد:
حملت الملف من موقع zshare
ولكنه محمي بكلمة سر فما هي
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## sayed00 (3 أبريل 2008)

اخى الكريم

زى ماقلك مشرفنا ... فين كلمة السر؟؟


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (4 أبريل 2008)

عزيزى حاولت على الرابطين 
للاسف لم اجد الملف لاحمله 
واتمنى ان كان يوجد لك الملف او الكتاب ان تضعه مباشره على الموقع 
وكما وضح الاخوه ان كان هناك كلمة سر ضعها ايضا ليستفاد الجميع 
ولك كل الشكر


----------



## العضو المغوار (4 أبريل 2008)

pouvais vous nous donner le mot de pass


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ..


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 أبريل 2008)

شكراً أخ محمد لسرعة تجاوبك
بارك الله فيك


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (5 أبريل 2008)

اخ محمد شكرا

الاخ الكريم غسان مشرفنا العزيز والمتميز

ارجوا التكرم بوضع هذا الكتاب على رابط او ماشابه حتى يمكننا تحميله لانىى حاولت الى الان لم 
استطع حيث يبدوا ان خللا ما ولا يوجد كتاب 

ارجوا التكرم بوضع الكتاب لنتمكن من تحميله شاكرا لكم كل مساعده ومسانده


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 أبريل 2008)

أخي د.عدنان:
حجم الملف كبير لا يمكن رفعه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله بك أخي محب الله ورسوله (موسوعتنا الالكترونية الواسعة)


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (7 أبريل 2008)

والله حاولت لكن للاسف لم اتمكن من تحميل الملف 
للاسف ما اعرف كيف اتوصل الى تحميله حاولت على كل الروابط الموضوعه


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (16 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عادل وقيس (2 مايو 2008)

Thanks brother Muhamed Ghanimy, it's usefull book, thanks on behalf of all my friends and workmate colleags they will use it.
Adel


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 مايو 2008)

يبدو أن الملف مفقود
يرجى إعادة تحميله
وشكراً


----------



## sayed00 (3 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخونا الكريم محب الله

زادك الله محبة لله و رسوله


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (3 مايو 2008)

اكشر من رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدو جزائري (3 مايو 2008)

اريد معرفة المعاهد العربية المتخصصة في هدا الميدان متلا فى الجزائر لدين المعهد الوطني للوقاية و الامن الصناعى


----------



## بهراااااااااام (9 مايو 2008)

شكراُ على مجهومدك الرائع


----------



## بهراااااااااام (9 مايو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااً


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (12 مايو 2008)

*كتاب في السلامة المهنية رائع و بالعريي*

هدية لاخواني من المبتدائين من امثالي
ارجو ان يكون فيه الفائدة
الله من وراء القصد
احمد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 مايو 2008)

أخي أحمد شكراً لجهودك ولكن الكتاب موجود في المنتدى على الرابط التالي:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t73813.html


----------



## هانى الشبراوى (12 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (13 مايو 2008)

*شكرا*

مشرفنا القدير
اسف للتكرار فلم اكن اعلم بان الكتاب موجود بالمنتدي
ولعلها تكون تذكرة
والله من وراء القصد
احمد


----------



## مهند (13 مايو 2008)

شكراً على المجهود ونرجو منك المزيد حول السلامة


----------



## مهند (13 مايو 2008)

ما هو برنامج الطوارئ العائلي؟

بما أن التعامل مع حالات الطوارئ والكوارث ينم اكتسابه، من بين أمور أخرى، عن طريق التحضير والتقييم المسبق. وبما أنه حسب أهم هيكلية العملية هي العائلة، لذلك يجب تنفيذ معظم العمل في إطار بأنواع من السلوك تختلف بين عائلة وأخرى. من المفضل، في أي حال من الأحوال، أن تعمل العائلة كوحدة واحدة والافتراض الأساسي هو أن الأطفال والشبيبة قد يكونون بمثابة "محفّزين" لعمل العائلة في إطار استعدادها. الخطوة الأولى هي تحضير برنامج طوارئ عائلي. يبدأ تحضير برنامج طوارئ العائلي من الخطوة الأولى وهي استيضاح المخاطر الممكن حدوثها والتعرف على المناطق الخطرة في البيت، المدرسة، أماكن اللعب والأماكن العامة وانتهاء بتحضير برنامج الطوارئ العائلي- توزيع المهام العائلية، شراء الأجهزة الضرورية وتحضير حزمة الطوارئ العائلية، منافذ النجاة من البيت وتخطيط الإخلاء. هناك وفرة من برامج الطوارئ العائلية في العالم وكذلك معالم مفصلة لتطويرها في الإطار العائلي. 

عودة إلى الأعلى
ما هي الحاجة؟

من الممكن أن تحل بنا المخاطر وحالات الطوارئ من دون إشعار مسبق. رد فعل الإنسان على هذه الحالات يكون أوتوماتيكيا، يكاد يكون فطريا، وهو يتأثر بشكل كبير من الفكر، المعرفة والتجارب السابقة. لا جدوى من البحث عن إجابات جديدة لمخاطر ملموسة وقت حدوثها. من المعروف أن الأشخاص الذين تأهبوا وأدركوا كيفية التعامل في حالات الطوارئ، قد نجحوا في التصرف بشكل صحيح وأنقذوا أنفسهم، أفراد عائلتهم ومن كان حولهم. من الممكن لحالات الطوارئ أن تكون عامة، تشكل تهديدا على حياة جمهور واسع من شأنه أن يتعرض للأذى منها، والتي تكون بطبيعة الحال أقل شيوعا، ولكن توجد حالات طوارئ دارجة أكثر، أقل شمولية، ومع ذلك تكون، في بعض الأحيان، وخيمة العواقب من الناحيتين النفسية والجسدية- حوادث الطرق، التماس الكهربائي الذي يسبب للحريق، حادث محدود بسبب مواد خطرة، حوادث العمل وغيرها. 
في حالات الطوارئ العامة، وبعد حدوثها، تواجه قوات الإنقاذ صعوبة في الوصول إلى كل مكان تعرض للضرر، ومعالجة كل إنسان يحتاج إلى المساعدة ويضطر الأشخاص إلى مجابهة المشاكل ومعالجتها بأنفسهم، لفترة طويلة من الوقت أحيانا. 
كذلك الأمر في حالات الطوارئ محدودة الحجم، ووفقا لظروف الحادث، يمكن أن يجد المتورطون فيها أنفسهم وحيدين في وقت الضيق ويضطرون إلى معالجة مشاكلهم بقواهم الذاتية، لمدة قصيرة على الأقل. في هذه الحالات أيضا، توجد أهمية لقدرة الفرد على إنقاذ نفسه ومن حوله، وخصوصا أن ينفذ العمليات التي يجب تنفيذها بشكل مستعجل. عدم تنفيذ هذه العمليات فورا قد يسبب أضرارا يتعذر إصلاحها وذلك وفقا لظروف الحادث.
من الواضح إذن أن وقت التعلم، التأهيل والتأهب، يكون في أوقات الهدوء بالذات. الافتراض أن الإنسان يستطيع أن ينفذ توجيهات لم يتأهب لها من قبل، في حالات الطوارئ، هو افتراض خاطئ للغاية. ومن هنا تنبع الحاجة إلى خلق عملية ممأسسة ومتواصلة من التخطيط والتأهب المسبق. 
عودة إلى الأعلى
افتراضات أساسية استعدادا لبناء برنامج طوارئ عائلي

1. من الممكن أن تحل بنا المخاطر وحالات الطوارئ من دون إشعار مسبق. عند الاختبار يميل بنو البشر إلى التصرف حسب المعرفة والتجارب السابقة. لا جدوى في البحث عن إجابات جيدة لمخاطر ملموسة وقت حدوثها. في تلك اللحظة، يكون رد الفعل أوتوماتيكيا ويكاد يكون فطريا. لذلك، فإنه من الواضح أن الوقت المناسب للتعلم، التأهيل والتحضير، هو في أوقات الهدوء بالذات. 

2. يميل بنو البشر إلى الاستخفاف بتقدير احتمال حدوث تهديد ممكن أو خطورة عواقبه الممكنة. نسبة قليلة جدا من السكان يولون أي اهتمام بالتخطيط للتصرف في حالات الطوارئ . فقط حيال تهديد ملموس، يزداد مدى التطرق بشكل ملحوظ، ومن هنا تنبع الحاجة لخلق عملية ممأسسة ومتواصلة للتخطيط والتأهب. يتيح التخطيط المسبق انتقالا أفضل من الحياة الروتينية إلى حالات الطوارئ، وهذا الأمر يسهل استمرارية الأداء – الافتراض أن الإنسان يستطيع أن ينفذ توجيهات لم يتأهب لها من قبل، هو افتراض خاطئ للغاية. 

3. يكون توجه الأشخاص عادة متكيف، فهم يجابهون الوضع ويميلون إلى التصرف. هنالك أهمية لرد فعل السكان في حالات الطوارئ، حيث يكون ، بشكل عام، الجزء الأكبر من أداء الأشخاص في حالات الطوارئ، ضمن الإطار العائلي.

4. حين يكون بالإمكان التنبؤ بأحداث المثيرة للضغط وإدراك إمكانيات مواجهتها والتحكم بها، يتحسن الأداء. لذلك, يحتاج الأشخاص إلى معلومات دقيقة، ملموسة، محددة وواضحة، تقدم أيضا أيضا إرشادات عملية. يتيح كل ذلك التأهب من الناحية الفكرية، الشعورية والعملية، لحالات الطوارئ.
5. يستشف من الأبحاث التي فحصت ردود الفعل لدى العائلات في حالات الطوارئ، أنه هناك رد فعل إيجابي لدى لعائلات حول اقتراح بناء برامج شخصية وعائلية استعدادا لحالات الطوارئ، عندما تكون التوجيهات واضحة ومفصلة بما فيه الكفاية، مثلاً: التوجيهات لتنظيم مكان إخلاء ممكن في منطقة أخرى (لدى الأصدقاء أو أقرباء العائلة)، ترتيب قائمة تحتوي على الأغراض الضرورية لحين الإخلاء، تفصيل ترتيبات المجال الآمن والتعرف عليها، توزيع المهام بين أبناء العائلة وتحديد ترتيبات الاتصال الفوري في حال حدوث إصابة.


----------



## ابراهيم الرشيدى (13 مايو 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الطيب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 مايو 2008)

احمد ابو جلال قال:


> مشرفنا القدير
> اسف للتكرار فلم اكن اعلم بان الكتاب موجود بالمنتدي
> ولعلها تكون تذكرة
> والله من وراء القصد
> احمد


 
ولا يهمك أخ أحمد
فكما قلت التذكرة جميلة وخاصة بأني لاحظت أن معظم الأخوة لا يرجعون إلى الصفحات السابقة لمعرفة المواضيع السابقة
فهناك مواضيع سابقة هامة لا يلتفت إليها أخوتنا الجدد على المنتدى مما يضيع عليهم مواضبع جيدة قد تكون مفيدة لهم


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (13 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم و الرحمة الله , ممكن حد يساعدنى فى موضوع تحميل الملف اللى بيبقى موجود فى الموضوع مش بيتحمل عندى .
شكرأً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 مايو 2008)

مصطفى مسعد قال:


> السلام عليكم و الرحمة الله , ممكن حد يساعدنى فى موضوع تحميل الملف اللى بيبقى موجود فى الموضوع مش بيتحمل عندى .
> شكرأً


 
أخي الكريم إذا كان لديك برنامج تحميل مثل:

MASS DOWN أو GET FLASH

قد تكون هي سبب المشكلة قم بإلغاء تفعيلها وحمل بشكل طبيعي بالضغط على الملف


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (13 مايو 2008)

تمام الف شكر يابشمهندس دا انا فى حاجات كتير ماكنتش عارف احملها


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 مايو 2008)

مصطفى مسعد قال:


> تمام الف شكر يابشمهندس دا انا فى حاجات كتير ماكنتش عارف احملها


 
ولو تكرم عيونك
نحن بخدمتكم بكل شيء يقدرنا الله على فعله


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (13 مايو 2008)

thank you so much


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (13 مايو 2008)

thank you for your nice information
I need in infection control and safety control in clinicl engineeering
thans


----------



## احمد هيبة (14 مايو 2008)

شكر ا جزيلا


----------



## ولد الناس مغربي (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياخي ,,,,,
واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد

جزاك الله خير ياخي العربي الحر,,,,,
واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 مايو 2008)

عودتنا دائماً على المشاركات المتميزة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (22 مايو 2008)

شكراااااا اخى الفاضل


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (24 مايو 2008)

يا ريت تستمر فى نشاطك


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (24 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا

مافيش حاجه بقى عن ال Hazan


----------



## تمبيزة (26 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 مايو 2008)

شكراً لك على الكتاب الهام ونتمنى من كل الأخوة ممن لديه كتب قيمة ادراجها ضمن القسم لتعم الفائدة
وليبارك الله بصاحب العلم وناشره


----------



## sayed00 (29 مايو 2008)

مهندس محمد
كتاب ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## أهل الحديث (30 مايو 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> يبدو أن الملف مفقود
> يرجى إعادة تحميله
> وشكراً



السلام عليكم
save target as


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (30 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 مايو 2008)

شكراً على التنويه

كتاب مميز

بارك الله فيك

وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك

وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (1 يونيو 2008)

كتاب ممتاز


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (1 يونيو 2008)

شكراااا اخى الفاضل


----------



## سدير عدنان (2 يونيو 2008)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يونيو 2008)

*روابط كتب السلامة المهنية في القسم*

كتب في الأمن الصناعي محب الله ورسوله 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=70539


Safety and Health Requirements Manual, EM 385-1-1محب الله ورسوله 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=89232


Health and Safety in Welding and Allied Processes محب الله ورسوله 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=90548


Health and Safety in Welding and Allied Processes مهندس محمد جمعة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=91352 


Safety Collection NOTES & BOOKS يحيى الحربي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=81975


كتاب مفردات السلامة في مكان العمل الامن Vocabulary for a Safe Workplace محمد غنيمي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=86345


Tolley's Workplace Accident Handbook محب الله ورسوله

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=85535


Emergency First Aid On Board محب الله ورسوله 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=78387


الكترونيات صناعية وتحكم (سلامة صناعية ) هاني شرف الدين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t73688.html


كتب سلامة مهنية إلكترونية م. غسان علوة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=73813

Introduction to Fire Safety Management: The handbook for students on NEBOSH and otherنايف علي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=72583

Nfpa 45-fire Protection For Laboratories Using Chemicals يحيى الحربي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يونيو 2008)

Electrical Safety Handbook 
محب الله ورسله

ILO - Prevention of Idustrial Major Accidents 
أسامة عباس

Management and Engineering of Fire Safety and Loss Prevention: Onshore & offshore 
محب الله ورسوله

NIOSH Pocket Guide to Chemical Hazards Sept. 2005 
محب الله ورسوله

Fire from First Principles: A Design Guide to Building Fire Safety 
محب الله ورسوله

Handbook of OSHA Construction Safety and Health, 2nd Edition 
محب الله ورسوله

Fire Engineering and Emergency Planning: Research and 
محب الله ورسوله

Industrial Safety E-books 
أحمد أبو جلال


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (5 يونيو 2008)

Safety and Health Requirements

شكرا اخى العزيز 

تنويه : 

هذا الكتاب هو مرجع لمتطلبات السلامه والصحه المهنيه لسلاح المهندسين بالجيش الامريكى 

شكرا


----------



## المبروك شقاف (6 يونيو 2008)

الله يكثر من أمثالك


----------



## virtualknight (6 يونيو 2008)

تسلم أخي الكريم.. وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (7 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك على الكتاب القييم


----------



## ايمن طه إبراهيم (7 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم سيدى الفاضل /غسان اتمنى ان اكون مثل أخيك الاصغر انا اسمى ايمن طه إبراهيم من مصر واعمل إخصائى امن صناعى واتمنى معرفة المزيد عن كتب سيادتكم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 يونيو 2008)

كتاب مميز

بارك الله فيك

وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (8 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (8 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور 

وماقصرت يالغالي بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (8 يونيو 2008)

رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع


----------



## sayed00 (8 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا على المرور و التعليق

اعرف ان الكتاب سوف يعجب الكثير لما فيه من التوضيح المصور و مفيد كماده تدريبيه


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (8 يونيو 2008)

ممتاز أوى الكتاب ده شكراً يا هندسة


----------



## بيدوطه (9 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## arizouzou (10 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي على هده المبادرة حفضك الله


----------



## تمبيزة (10 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووور كثيرا


----------



## تمبيزة (10 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## تمبيزة (11 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تمبيزة (11 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nour_mh (13 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nour_mh (13 يونيو 2008)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## مهندس سلامه عمر (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس سلامه عمر (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس سلامه عمر (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي الحميد (17 يونيو 2008)

كتاب قيم جزاك الله خير


----------



## سدير عدنان (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## علي الحميد (25 يونيو 2008)

عمل رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي الحميد (25 يونيو 2008)

كتاب مفيد جزاك الله خير


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (25 يونيو 2008)

ربنا معكم ومعنا والله الموفق


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (26 يونيو 2008)

رائععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (26 يونيو 2008)

الملف غير صالح


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (26 يونيو 2008)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## علي الحميد (26 يونيو 2008)

ولا تزعل يا عمنا.... تم إصلاح الملف...


----------



## علي الحميد (26 يونيو 2008)

شاكرين ومقدرين يا بشمهندس


----------



## عثمان فل (27 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا محب الله , أحبك الله و رضية عنك


----------



## احمد السودان (30 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يديكم العافيه الاخوه الكرام 
عندى طلب بسيط محتاج لى كتب مختصه فى الطرق والجسور
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 يوليو 2008)

كتب مميزة

بارك الله فيك

وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## sayed00 (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكور مهندس على 
دائما متميز


----------



## عمر_عسكر (2 يوليو 2008)

الباشمهندس / محمد
شكرا على هذا الاهداء انها فعلا هديه


----------



## احمد عبده متولي (2 يوليو 2008)

اخى الفاضل مش عارف انزل اي حاجة اطلاقا برجاء المساعدة ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## صاصاالغالي (4 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جدا استاذي الفاضل


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (5 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## تمبيزة (7 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## تمبيزة (7 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## تمبيزة (7 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saraab (7 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك العافية ....
مواضع وافي ...


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (8 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسن باشا (9 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صاصاالغالي (12 يوليو 2008)

تسلم استاذي الفاضل


----------



## صاصاالغالي (12 يوليو 2008)

تسلم ايدك استاذي الفاضل


----------



## ضغط مطلق (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا مقدما


----------



## خالداسماعيل (14 يوليو 2008)

مجهود طيب و نتمنى منك المزيد و لكم جزيل الشكر و ربنا يحعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاطف المتعلم (14 يوليو 2008)

جميل جداو شكرا


----------



## محمد معن (15 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## خالد محمد عطيه (17 يوليو 2008)

مجهود جباااااااااااااار بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (19 يوليو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الطالبالصغير (19 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع في التعرف على الطريقة لتحليل الاخطار والحوادث


----------



## قلم المهندس (21 يوليو 2008)

_جزاك الله الف خير_


----------



## الدهمشاوى (25 يوليو 2008)

*الدهمشاوى*

Thanks for your efdort


----------



## حسين عسكر (26 يوليو 2008)

الف شكرررررررررر


----------



## ابراهيم ابو شامه (28 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## احمد ياسمين (30 يوليو 2008)

مع الشكر و فائق الاحترام

مع الشكر و الاحترام و الى المزيد ان شاء الله

ارجو منكم المزيد عن وسائل الامن و السلامة بالمواقع مع الشكر


----------



## البرلسى على (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## البرلسى على (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## البرلسى على (1 أغسطس 2008)

جميللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

_:12: جزاكم الله كل خير:12: _​


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخونا الكريم محب الله

زادك الله محبة لله و رسوله
انت تثري مكتبة الصيانة بالكتب العظيمة وهنا أيضا جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

عودتنا دائماً على المشاركات المتميزة
بارك الله فيك
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

كتاب مفيد جزاك الله خير
100%


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

نرجو من سيادتكم برفع باقي الكتب التي كانت موجودة علي الموقع ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر
رائع جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

وبعدين معاك يا حمادة مرة تقولمافيش كلمة سر وبعدين تضع كلمة سر 
ماشي يا عم 
ومتشكرين جداً


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك

شكرا لك

شكرا لك
وأنا كما اأدر


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على الكتاب


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخي يحيى على الكتاب المفيد

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (4 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وتكون فى احسن حال


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (4 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وياريت كتب باللغة العربية وشكرا


----------



## حسن باشا (4 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mnci (6 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير وفعلا السلسلة مميزة وباذن الله ساورد باقى السلسلة الفترة القادمة حتى ينتفع اخوانى


----------



## فرج فركاش (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صاصاالغالي (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا استاذي الفاضل


----------



## صاصاالغالي (7 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم يا استاذي الفاضل


----------



## sayed00 (8 أغسطس 2008)

ممتاز الكتاب بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (8 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا و نفعك به


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (8 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (8 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (8 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا و نفعك به أخي سعد


----------



## بهراااااااااام (8 أغسطس 2008)

جاري التحميل

و اقدم لك شكري


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا كتاب قيم جدا.......اشكرك جدا جدا..وجزاك الله عنا خيرا.


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا عل مشاركتكم جميعا و إن شاء الله أقوم بتجهيز عرض كنت قد عملته عن السلامة في المواقف الإنشائية على الـPower point و الله المستعان

أحمد


----------



## الربيعي مهدي (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً على هذه الجهود الرائعة والخدمات الجليلة وفقكم الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 أغسطس 2008)

كتاب قيم فعلاً

جزاك الله عنا كل خير

ولا تتأخر علينا بملف البور بوينت


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (9 أغسطس 2008)

إن شاء الله قريبا يا أخي المهندس / غسان

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الربيعي مهدي (9 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو اغناء موضوع الهندسة البشرية ال ergonomics وماهي الجهات التي تمنح شهادات عليا في هذا الاختصاص اوحتى كورسات مع خالص شكري


----------



## محمد حنكش (10 أغسطس 2008)

ايه الحلاوه دى شكرا جزيلا


----------



## جمانه أحمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين والله يا أخواني على هذا المجهود 
وبارك الله لكم على النفع لإخوانكم


----------



## جمانه أحمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## صغير في السلامه (19 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## نجد النامي (20 أغسطس 2008)

كتاب رائع بحق.............
تستحق الشكر عليه ...........................

وبأنتظار المزيد منك لأنني طالب و بحاجه إلى مثل هذي المواضيع الرائعه


----------



## محمد أبو عامر (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخي يحيى على الكتاب المفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (22 أغسطس 2008)

thanks so much
Safety first,Safty last, Safety always:85:


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (23 أغسطس 2008)

thanks so much


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (23 أغسطس 2008)

very good book


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (23 أغسطس 2008)

Thanks for the good books but someone was delated


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على هذا الكتاب عظيم الفائدة


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى على مجهودك


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخى على الموضوع


----------



## sayed00 (29 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور استاذنا محب الله 

مبروك عليك الشهر


----------



## علي الحميد (29 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ محب الله ورسوله..

انت علامة مضيئة وفنار شامخ في هذا المنتدى... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tomasz (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وارجو مكم المزيد حول مواضيع الصحة والسلامة المهنية والبيئة


----------



## بدر فهد (30 أغسطس 2008)

excellent you and the book


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك
أخونا المميز دوماً


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)

افادك الله وشكرا على المساهمه الرائعه


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور اخى العزيز


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## يوسف يوسف (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## رنا نور (4 سبتمبر 2008)

حياك الله على المعلومات الحلوة


----------



## عبد العزيز محمود ج (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عبد العزيز محمود ج (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## صومااالي (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا

كلمة بسيطة - لكن اقول مايلي: 
ش= الشكر لله على وجودك بهذا المنتدى
ك= كافئك الله بجزيل الثواب
ر = ربي يحفظك ويرعاك ويسدد خطاك 
ا = الله وحده يعلم عن مدى اعجابي بكتاباتك ومشركاتك الهادفة الدائمة بالمنتدى 

رمضان كريم عليك وتقبل الله طاعتك وغفر الله لنا ولكم وللمؤمنين جميعا


----------



## ايمن عمارة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

Thanx For This Book


----------



## قلم المهندس (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nour_mh (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا و أنتظروا رابط العرض التقديمي عن السلامة في المواقع الإنشائية قريبا إن شاء الله, ما يؤخرني أن حجم الملف مع ملفات الفيديو تخطي 300 ميجا و أحاول الآن إيجاد حل لسهولة تحميله

الله المستعان

أخوكم أحمد

مبارك عليكم شهر رمضان و جعلنا جميعا من عتقاءه و لا تحرمونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## adoula144 (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكر يا مهندس Sayeed فعلا انت عضو مميز


----------



## علي الحميد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير وغفر الله لك ...


----------



## بريان (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على الجهد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمرالخطاب (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل من يستفيد بمشاركتك خير


----------



## محمود البشير (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير وغفر الله لك ...


----------



## علي الحميد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير وغفر لك وأعظم لك الأجر


----------



## علي الحميد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير وغفر لك وأعظم لك الأجر


----------



## علي الحميد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير وغفر لك وأعظم لك الأجر


----------



## اكيتو (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير
مرفقات ممتازة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير
مرفقات ممتازة من أخ مميز دوماً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير
مرفقات ممتازة من أخ مميز يفيدنا دوماً بكل جديد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
دوماً تتحفونا بكل جديد


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا الكتاب


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا كثيرا وميزيدا من التقدم


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 سبتمبر 2008)

العفو
كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 سبتمبر 2008)

وانت بجميع الأمة الاسلامة بألف خير أخي محب الله ورسوله


----------



## sayed00 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى محب الله

رجاء رفعها على موقع غير الربيد شير

مشكور


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 سبتمبر 2008)

sayed00 قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى محب الله
> رجاء رفعها على موقع غير الربيد شير
> مشكور



تم اضافة رابط جديد
:34:


----------



## sayed00 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

Thanks a lot 



محب الله ورسوله قال:


> تم اضافة رابط جديد
> :34:


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (19 سبتمبر 2008)

thanks for your efforts


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك متعاون على الدوام


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

أشكركم كثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثيرا

منورين على هذا الموضوع


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهودات رائعة ..والى الأمام


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماهر عيون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا اخى العزيز نقطه نظام*

حاول ان تتوقف وتضع كل شىء فى مشاركه واحده وضعها فى المرفقات وان كنت لاتعرف فمن الممكن ان نخبرك


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ياسيدى الفاضل تفضل مشكورا واشرح لى كيف ... فانا اضع هذة المعلومات لكم وليس لى لانها بالطبع لدى .. ولك جزيل الشكر .


----------



## ماهر عيون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

بارك الله فيك ياأخانا العزيز 
ان مشاركاتك فعلا قيمه وتستحق الشكر عليها ولكن انا اطلب منك وضعها مجتمعه فى موضوع واحد 
ويمكنك عمل ذلك كالاتى
1 / تفتح موضوع
2/ تكتب مقدمه لتعريف موضوعك
3/ ستجد بالاسفل فى الخيارات الاضافيه ايقونه باسم (ارفاق ملف فى المشاركه) قم باختياره وارفع الملف الذى تريده من على جهازك او اضف اى رابط يحتوى على تلك المعلومات
4/ لو لديك ملفات اخرى او مشاركات اخرى اختار بداخل موضوعك اضف رد واستمر هكذا حتى تكمل كل ملفاتك
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكرك يا اخى على التفسير .. ولكن انا بالفعل حاولت اعمل كدة ... وارفع ملفات قيمة كثيرة ولكن فوجئت برسالة تقول لى لابد من وجود عدد مائة مشاركة على الاقل حتى تستطيع رفع الملف ... الحقيقة انا لا اعترض على سياسة هذا الموقع المتميز لكن !! لكن ماذا اذا كان لدى بعض الملفات الهامة الى استطيع من خلالها تقديم معلومات قيمة للاخوة الزملاء ؟ هل انتظر حتى اكمل المائة مشاركة ؟ اظن انا هذا يفقدنا الكثير من الوقت ... 
هل تعلم شيئا اخر ؟ السيد المهندس المشرف العام على الموقع وضع رسالة تقول ان حجم الملفات المسموح برفعها هى اربعة ميجا بايت .. وانا حاولت رفع ملف حجمة 2.80 ميجا بايت فقط لاغير وفوجئت برسالة تقول لى انا الحجم المسموح بة هوة 2 ميجا بايت فقط .. الاخوة الافاضل المشرفين الاعزاء ارجو الاهتمام والتساهل فى رفع الملفات ووضع المشاركات لتعم الفائدة على الجميع .. وبالله التوفيق


----------



## sayed00 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى مروان 

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير على المعلومات

و لكن يمكنك ان كان الملف كبير يمكنك رفعه على احد مواقع الرفع و لص اللينك فى المشاركه و بذلك تكون لخصت علينا الجرى و رائك !! انت شاب صغير احنا عواجيز بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed00 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس غسان

كل عام و انت بخير

رجاء تجميع المواضيع المرسله من الاخ مروان تحت مسمى واحد حتى لا يتشتت الاخوه


----------



## مهندسة جادة (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم.اريد ان اسألكم سؤال؟ اذا تعرفون أي شيء عن موضوع Displacment sensor الرجاء الرد عليه بسرعة للضرورة القصوى و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## tomasz (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا مروان على هذا الطرح الجميل وإلى الأمام


----------



## مروان البرنس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههه لا يا اخ سيد انت الخير والبركة بردو ... جارى رفع الملف يا باشا وانشاء الله سوف تحتوى المشاركة الواحدة موضوع واحد فقط تيسيرا على الاخوة وانا تحت امرك يا كبير ...


----------



## ماهر عيون (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على تعاونك ياخ مروان


----------



## مروان البرنس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

تم الرفع يا باشا .. وكل سنة وانتم جميعا طيبين ..


----------



## ماهر عيون (25 سبتمبر 2008)

وانت بألف خير يابرنس مروان


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن ارجو من سيادتك تجميع المشاركات في file واحد و لسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لك
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لك أخ مروان على الملفات الرائعة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخ ماهر وبارك الله بجهودك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ملفات رائعة
وجهود تشكر عليها أخ مروان


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

عرض تقديمي مفيد

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو رؤوية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا , ودمتم لنا


----------



## ماهر عيون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك مهندس ابراهيم على ذلك العرض الرائع واود ان اسألك ان كان لديك اى شىء يخص محطات توليد الكهرباء ال( power plant )


----------



## said454 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
عرض تقديمي ممتاز


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
عرض تقديمي مفيد ومميز


----------



## sayed00 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 سبتمبر 2008)

sayed00 قال:


> خزاك الله خير مهندس ابراهيم



يرجى التصحيح مع الشكر


----------



## sayed00 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

محب الله ورسوله قال:


> يرجى التصحيح مع الشكر


 
اسف مهندسنا محب الله ... غلطه مطبعيه..

جزاك الله خير اخونا ابراهيم


----------



## sayed00 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

متميز دائما اخونا محب الله

بارك الله فيك و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*thank youuuu*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جرى تصحيح المشاركة الأصلية
شكراً للأخ محب الله ورسوله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
أخونا محب الله ورسوله
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

منور..على الموضوع الشيق والمفيد


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي said ‎545 و انتظر العرض قريبا إن شاء الله

كل عام و أنتم بخير و تقبل الله منا و منكم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخوانى الكرام احب ان اتعرف عليك بشمهندس غسان رجاء الرد


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى وشكرا على مروركم اتمنى ان اتعرف عليك بشمهندس غسان


----------



## hammhamm44 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hammhamm44 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

thanksssssssssssssss very much


----------



## جمال عيد (28 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال عيد (28 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال عيد (28 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامةعباس (28 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر لمشاركتك القيمة


----------



## مروان البرنس (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ عبدة الجزائرى هذا الملف يحتوى على كل دورات الصحة والسلامة المهنية باسعارها واماكنها وطريقة الحجز فيها ... 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mrnftgnjzgm


الاخ محب لله ورسولة بارك الله فيك على هذة المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كتاب ممتاز ومفيد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
كتاب مميز
شكراً لك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك عنا كل خير
ومشكور لإغناء مكتبة السلامة المهنية بالكتب القيمة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وبجهودك الجبارة
وجزاك عنا كل الخير
ومشكور لإغناء مكتبة السلامة المهنية بالكتب القيمة والرائعة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك

وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك عنا كل خير
ومشكور لإغناء مكتبة السلامة المهنية بالكتب القيمة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك لإغناء مكتبة السلامة المهنية بالمنشورات المفيدة والقيمة

وجزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## sayed00 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى محب الله و كل عام و انت بخير

و لكن طلبى المعتاد ياريت ترفعه على موقع تانى غير الرابدشير


----------



## أهل الحديث (30 سبتمبر 2008)

العفو أخى
تم الرفع على موقع ifile.it
بدون باسورد
كل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## sayed00 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور استاذنا


----------



## mnci (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مميز كعادتك والحمد لله كل عام وانت بخير صاحبى محب الله ورسوله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخ محب الله ورسوله على روح التعاون العالية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
أخ محب الله ورسوله
موسوعتنا الإلكترونية المميزة


----------



## الطالبالصغير (1 أكتوبر 2008)

تقبل الله منا ومنكم وغفر الله لنا ولكم 
ما شاء الله كتاب قيم حقا، الله ينفعنا به في خدمة الدين.


----------



## هانى موسى (2 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جيد جدا


----------



## مروان البرنس (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## م/أشرف شجاع الدين (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## متميز100 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

احسنت يا صقعبي على ه\ه الجهود


----------



## اسامةعباس (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
الدليل ممتاز ويمكن الاستفادة به بشكل جيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

كتاب ممتاز ومميز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## lakdhar (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## lakdhar (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sayed00 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير اسامه


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (6 أكتوبر 2008)

هدية قيمة
شكرا


----------



## الكيميائى الحر (7 أكتوبر 2008)

كتاب ممتاز ومميز و بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## diver_410 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يجزاكم عنا وعن جميع المسلمين بالخير وشكرا على الجهد الرائع وننتظر المزيد 
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على الكتاب القيم


----------



## jehadadnan (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وجازاك الله خيرا عنا وعن المسلمين


----------



## الطالبالصغير (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وأحسن الله اليك


----------



## sayed00 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (8 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز ارجو تحميله علي موقع اخر لانني مش عارف احمل من علي هذه المواقع ارجو الرد بسرعة لاني محتاج الكتاب ده اوي


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (8 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي أسامة أحمد عباس مدني
ارجو من سيادتكم توضيح كيف اكون مدرب معتمد من الاوشا و لسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
ارجو ان اكون شكرتك يما يكفي


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شويت تشجيع للراجل ده 
شكرا 
خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا
جعله الله كجبل احد في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (8 أكتوبر 2008)

Process Hazard Analysis - PHA
Process Hazard Analysis (PHA) is a method to evaluate and identify credible hazardous scenarios. PHA is a thorough, orderly, systematic approach for identifying, evaluating, and controlling the hazards of processes involving hazardous chemicals. Based on most U.S. state and federal standards, an initial PHA must be performed on all covered processes. Thereafter all PHAs must be updated and revalidated, based on their completion date, at least every 5 years.


The process hazard analysis methodology selected must be appropriate to the complexity of the process and must identify, evaluate, and control the hazards involved in the process. One or more of the following methods is used, as appropriate, to determine and evaluate the hazards of the process being analyzed:

* What-if,
* Checklist,
* What-lf/checklist,
* Hazard and operability study (HAZOP),
* Failure mode and effects analysis (FMEA),
* Fault tree analysis, or
* An appropriate equivalent methodology.

The PHA must address the following:

* The hazards of the process;
* The identification of any previous incident that had a potential for catastrophic consequences in the workplace;
* Engineering and administrative controls applicable to the hazards and their interrelationships, such as appropriate application of detection methodologies to provide early warning of releases. Acceptable detection methods might include process monitoring and control instrumentation with alarms, and detection hardware such as hydrocarbon sensors;
* Consequences of failure of engineering and administrative controls;
* Facility siting;
* Human factors; and
* A qualitative evaluation of a range of the possible safety and health effects on employees in the workplace if there is a failure of controls.

The PHA is performed by a team with expertise in engineering and process operations. The PHA team should include at least one employee who has experience with and knowledge of the process being evaluated. One member of the team must be knowledgeable in the specific analysis methods being used.
In performing a PHA, the first step is to define the purpose, scope and objectives of the study. The purpose defines why the PHA is being performed, e.g. to identify hazardous scenarios, to meet a regulatory requirement, etc. The scope defines the boundaries of the process being studied. The objectives define the expectations of the PHA results.

Next step is amass all the pertinent Process Safety Information (PSI) [see “The more you know: Process Safety Information (PSI)”] and appropriate Standard Operating Procedures. To plan the PHA, the process is divided into smaller manageable sections.

The PHA is conducted by identifying deviations from the design intent. The design intent includes values for operating conditions (e.g. temperature, pressure, flow, etc.), equipment (e.g. materials of construction, etc.) or external events (e.g. general loss of electrical power, etc.). There may be one or several causes of deviations. Causes are categorized as: 1.) Human Error, 2.) Equipment Failure or 3.) External Events. The team brainstorms and decides the credible causes of these deviations. If one of these deviations may occur, there are consequences that may result. The consequences may impact operability, quality or may be hazardous. Each scenario (deviation/cause – consequence combination) is evaluated further, particularly the hazardous scenarios. In evaluating these scenarios, existing safeguards are documented that prevent, detect or mitigate the scenarios. The team then determines if a recommendation is appropriate to prevent, detect or mitigate the scenarios.​


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (8 أكتوبر 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على النقل
سأقوم بتحميل الكتب ومن سنتحدث بالتفاصيل إنشاء الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي أحمد قد نتأخر بالرد ولكن ليس هذا نتيجة تقصير وإنما للإطلاع على محتوى الكتاب
أما بعد
بارك الله فيك أخ محب الله ورسوله
كتاب ممتاز بكل ما للكلمة من معنا
وفقك الله فأنت موسوعتنا الالكترونية المميزة التي نعتمد عليها على الدوام
كما أن الأخ أسامة عباس بدأ بإتحافنا بكتب جديدة
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ليس هناك من عبارات شكر تفيك حقك
وليس هناك أي كلمات تعبر عن مضمون إعجابي بك
جزاك الله عنا كل خير
وبارك بك وبجهودك


----------



## أهل الحديث (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله تعالى خيرآ ونفع بك


----------



## أهل الحديث (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الحمد لله تعالى أن أفادتكم الكتب
وفقكم الله وأعانكم ونفع بكم وسدد خطاكم


----------



## أهل الحديث (8 أكتوبر 2008)

eng_ahmed_toshiba قال:


> اخي العزيز ارجو تحميله علي موقع اخر لانني مش عارف احمل من علي هذه المواقع ارجو الرد بسرعة لاني محتاج الكتاب ده اوي



شرح كيفية التحميل للكتب من Rapidshare والمواقع الأخرى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78750.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير
كتاب مهم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
برجاء إذا كان لديكم أى محاضرات ورد وباور بوينت عن الناسب ياريت وشكرا


----------



## مروان البرنس (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور يا باشا


----------



## مروان البرنس (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا باشا


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك كتاب ممتاز
يوضح مخاطر ماد الاسبستوس المستخدمة بكثرة في بعض عميات البناء على الرئتين والتي يمكن أن تؤدي إلى سرطان الرئة
ورغم أن معظم الدول حظرت استخدام هذه المادة إلا أنها استبدلتها بالصوف الزجاجي الذي يقل خطراً بنسبة ضئيلة عن الاسبستوس


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

كتب ممتازة ومميزة
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

كتاب مفيد للغاية
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نايف علي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## طارق بويرق (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العبيكان (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور عزيزي


----------



## مجيد سويف الخالدي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشششششكووووور

مشششششكوووور


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

كتاب ممتاز وقيم
بارك الله فيك أخ سيد


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الكتاب رائع وشامل واستفدت منه كثيرا فقد حلصت عليه منذ عامين تقريبا


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الكتاب جيد جدا مشكور


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

راجع موقع الأوشا للتعرف علي المراكز المعتمدة التي تمنح الاعتماد بالولايات المتحدة


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

www.osha.gov


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكركم الكتاب رائع ونرجو الافادة عن مصادر باللغة العربية عن الموضوع


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا الموضوع غني جدا


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

كتاب متميز جدا وفقك الله


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مادة السهل الممتنع
شكرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الملف يوجد به باسوورد ارجو الرد بسرعة للاهمية


----------



## sayed00 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

احمد ابو جلال قال:


> مادة السهل الممتنع
> شكرا


 
مشكور اخى احمد

اعرف ان الماده سهله و عامة مفيده لغرض التدريب ....:63::63:

بالتوفيق


----------



## مروان البرنس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

سيد باشا ... متشكرين جدا على الكتاب التمام


----------



## sayed00 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مروان البرنس قال:


> سيد باشا ... متشكرين جدا على الكتاب التمام


 

مشكور على مرورك و تعليقك يا مروان باشا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي محب الله ورسوله
يجب ألا تطلق على هذا الشيء كتاب لأنه يبخسه حقه
وإنما موسوعه
يتناول كافة جوانب السلامة المهنية
بارك الله فيك
وجزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (11 أكتوبر 2008)

موسوعة رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## M.E (11 أكتوبر 2008)

اشتريت هذا الكتاب

حتى اقضي وقت فراغي بين صفحاته.

للأمانه كتاب قيم جدا جدا جدا ومن يستطيع شراءة لا يتردد

واما النسخه الالكترونيه فمهمه حتى استخدم الصور الموجوده فيه فهي صور رائعه جدا


----------



## الطالبالصغير (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وأحسن اليكم


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بتصفحى السريع
أرى أن الكتاب رائع جدا وجزاك الله خيرا وإن شاء الله نرجو المزيد وسوف أدرس الكتاب دراسة متأنية وربنا يوفق ونفيد ونستفيد لله سبحانه وتعالى وشكرااااااااااااا


----------



## fraidi (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بوركت يا أخي


----------



## اسامةعباس (12 أكتوبر 2008)

الملف ممتاز جدا ويتميز ببساطة العرض والدعم بصور معبرة، شكرا للمجهود ونتمني المزيد من الملخصات القيمة:75:


----------



## fraidi (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fraidi (12 أكتوبر 2008)

حزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 أكتوبر 2008)

كتاب قيم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليدهنداوى (13 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وكل المعينين على هذا المنتدى الرائع

انا جديد معكم واريد المشاركه معكم ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم اخوكم وليد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الموقع يطلب كتاب كود ولا يظهر مكان للكتابة
فهل يمكن رفعه في موقع آخر
وشكراً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على الكتاب


----------



## أهل الحديث (14 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> الموقع يطلب كتاب كود ولا يظهر مكان للكتابة
> فهل يمكن رفعه في موقع آخر
> وشكراً



السلام عليكم
تم اضافة رابط جديد
يمكتك الاطلاع على طريقة التحميل من المواقع هنا :
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f52-announcements.html*
تقديرى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بعد تجميع كتب السلامة المهنية في القسم بمكتبة نقوم بتجميع ردود مكتبة السلامة المهنية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخ محب الله
متعاون دائماً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي محب الله
شكراً على التنويه
دوماً أقوم بتحميل الكتب بالطريقة الصحيحة ولم يكن هنالك أية مشكلة
ولكن في المرة السابقة لم يظهر الكود لذا لم أستطع تحميله
أما اليوم فظهر 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله لك


----------



## hamman (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ايها المؤمن.


----------



## محمد معن (17 أكتوبر 2008)

gooooooooooood


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باداود سعيد (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخ أسامة *​


----------



## أمان ب (21 أكتوبر 2008)

Thanks, and appreciate it


----------



## ابو اسراء (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك الله لك و بك*

مشاركة مميزة، اللهم اجعلها في ميزان حسناته


----------



## يسري سوف (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووو ي أخ أسامة 
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير
الكتاب بالفعل موجود بالمنتدي


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*Hazardous Industrial Waste Treatment*


*




*


* By Lawrence K. Wang, Yung-Tse Hung, Howard H. Lo, Constantine Yapijakis*


Publisher: CRC
Number Of Pages: 526
Publication Date: 2006-10-02
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0849375746
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780849375743
Binding: Hardcover



Increasing demand on industrial capacity has, as an unintended consequence, produced an accompanying increase in harmful and hazardous wastes. Derived from the second edition of the popular Handbook of Industrial and Hazardous Wastes Treatment, Hazardous Industrial Waste Treatment outlines the fundamentals and latest developments in hazardous waste treatment in various process industries, such as !!!!l finishing, photographic processing, wood treatment, and explosives. Comprehensive in scope, the book provides information that is directly applicable to daily waste management problems throughout the industry. The book contains in-depth discussions of environmental pollution sources, waste characteristics, control technologies, management strategies, facility innovations, process alternatives, costs, case histories, effluent standards, and future trends for the process industry. It includes extensive bibliographies for each type of industrial process waste treatment or practice, invaluable information to anyone who needs to trace, follow, duplicate, or improve on a specific process waste treatment practice. A quick scan of the chapters and contributors reveals the depth and breadth of the book's coverage. Hazardous Industrial Waste Treatment provides technical and economical 
information on how to develop the most feasible total environmental control program that can benefit both industry and local municipalities.

Download - ifile.it

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

zSHARE - hisdfsfafsdd.rar​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## يسري سوف (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## على@ (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يأخى العزيز


----------



## جدار النار (3 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكرك على الكتاب الرائع أخي الكريم


----------



## خليفة محمود يونس (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ أسامة كيف يمكننا الاستفادة من معلوماتك وخبراتك في مجال السلامة


----------



## اسامةعباس (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز/ خليفة
اشكر لسيادتكم ثقتكم، ونحن هنا لتبادل الخبرات والمعلومات وبالطبع لن أبخل بأي معلومة لدي لأي زميل يحتاجها، ويسعدني فتح أي موضوع للمناقشة والاستفسار ويمكن العرض بشكل عام بالموقع أو بشكل شخصي.

أسامة أحمد عباس مدني
FACEBOOK / Ossama Madany​


----------



## اسامةعباس (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*فريق العمل من أجل منظومة فعالة للسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة - كتاب بفلسفة أمريكية*

كتاب عن استخدام فريق العمل من أجل نظام فعال للسلامة والصحة المهنية وحماية البيئة
اضغط اللينك التالية لتحميل الكتاب​
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6cb3cf/n/0471682314_zip​أطيب التمنيات بالاستفادة من محتوى الكتاب..

أسامة أحمد عباس مدني
مدرب معتمد الاوشا الامريكية
مدير سلامة وصحة مهنية بقطاع البترول المصري
مراجع أنظمة السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة ISO 14001:2004, OHSAS 18001:2007

بيانات الكتاب الاساسية​Effective Environmental, Health, and Safety Management Using The Team Approach 
by *Bill Taylor * 



smiley, 37 days ago






Effective Environmental, [COLOR=orange! important][COLOR=orange! important]Health[/COLOR][/COLOR], and Safety Management Using The Team Approach
By *Bill Taylor*


*Publisher:* Wiley-Interscience 
*Number Of Pages:* 217 
*Publication Date:* 2005-08-31 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0471682314 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780471682318 
*Binding:* Hardcover 


*Product Description: *
An important and highly actionable blueprint for optimum workplace safety

Health and safety management is an ongoing concern in today's workplace. Effective Environmental, Health, and Safety Management Using the Team Approach provides today's safety professionals with an excellent resource for protecting their organizations' most important resource-their employees. The author, a seasoned health and safety professional, provides a blueprint for installing a system that's been proven to reduce illness and [COLOR=orange! important][COLOR=orange! important]injury[/COLOR][/COLOR] on any job, in any industry, with a simple, logical approach that compares safety management to production and quality control-issues today's managers readily understand.

The system uses a team approach to get every level of an organization involved in the process of managing safety issues, with the ultimate goal being the development of a safety culture in which every employee has a personal interest in protecting their lives, their property, and their environment.

An ideal resource for industry managers as well as graduate-level courses in workplace safety and health, this text offers such special features as:
* Important checklists, including OSHA-required training, OSHA-required inspections, and OSHA-required postings and labeling
* Numerous health and safety resources, Web site addresses, and contact information for related organizations
* Real-world examples that illustrate important health and safety issues
* Helpful charts and forms to facilitate implementation of the team approach
* Frequently asked questions and answers for users of the system​


----------



## أهل الحديث (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*CDM 2007: Questions and Answers*





CDM 2007: Questions and Answers
By *Pat Perry*

*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann​
*Number Of Pages:* 512​
*Publication Date:* 2008-05-01​
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0750687088​
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780750687089​
*Binding:* Paperback​
*Product Description: *

The Construction (Design and Management) Regulations 2007 repeal the CDM Regulations 1994 and the Construction (Health, Safety and Welfare) Regulations 1996; containing all the legal duties regarding the design and management of a construction project and the safe operating standards expected on a construction site. 

CDM 2007: Questions and Answers by Pat Perry is a pragmatic, common-sense approach to interpreting the many queries which will inevitably arise from the new Regulations, no matter how simplified they purport to be. 

The author details practical solutions to a wide range of legal compliance issues and explores answers which go beyond the rather limited information contained in the Approved Code of Practice which supports the Regulations. 

The various duty holders, project stages and safety issues are dealt with in different chapters and the book can be used for detailed reference or for a quick refresher on specific subjects.

* The most practical book covering CDM 2007 for all duty-holders
* Q & A format helps readers to easily comply to CDM 2007, compulsory since April 2007
* Free online toolbox of checklists, forms and table templates allow readers to complete their own risk and safety assessments

http://ifile.it/xnceyvh/0750687088.zip​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أهل الحديث (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*Safety at Work, 7th Edition*






Safety at Work, Seventh Edition
By *John Ridley, John Channing*


​
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann​
*Number Of Pages:* 1056​
*Publication Date:* 2007-12-06​
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0750680350​
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780750680356​

*Product Description: *​
*Safety at Work* is widely accepted as the most authoritative guide to safety and health in the workplace. Its comprehensive coverage and academically rigorous approach make it essential reading for students on occupational safety and health courses at diploma, bachelor and master level, including the NEBOSH National Diploma. Health and safety professionals turn to it for detailed coverage of the fundamentals and background of the field.

The seventh edition has been revised to cover recent changes in UK legislation and practice, including:​
Construction (Design & Management) Regulations 2007​
Regulatory Reform (Fire Safety) Order 2005​
Work at Height Regulations 2005​
Control of Noise at Work Regulations 2005​
Control of Vibration at Work Regulations 2005​
Waste regulations 2005, 2006​
ISO 12100 Safety of Machinery - Basic concepts and general principles

* Comprehensive coverage of all aspects of H&S management, updated to cover all the latest UK and EU regulations and directives
* Edited by two experienced and well-known H&S professionals, with contributions from leading experts in H&S research and practice
* Ideal reference for all students on degree level courses as well as for H&S and HR professionals​
http://ifile.it/m2a56w0/0750680350.zip​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور
بارك الله فيك
دائماً مشاركاتك متميزة


----------



## Smiley (4 نوفمبر 2008)

Many Thanks For You


----------



## Smiley (4 نوفمبر 2008)

Many Thanks For You


----------



## يسري سوف (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا أخ
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم
وتقبل تحياتي ​


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (4 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع و نرجو المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (4 نوفمبر 2008)

Very Goooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## fraidi (4 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## fraidi (4 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## اسامةعباس (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للأخ الكريم الكتاب فعلا ممتاز


----------



## ayman164 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الرابط
http://mihd.net/w493p1n


----------



## mostafa shoaib (5 نوفمبر 2008)

كتاب رائع أتمني أن لك مزيداً من التقدم :14:


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود مشكور 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بريان (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي على المجهود ...ولا يعرف قيمة الجهد إلا طالب العلم


----------



## المجد2002 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

كتاب رائع بمحتواه ولكن نمنيت لوكان باللغة العربية
ولكن الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## sayed00 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخى الكريم لكون اول مشاركه لك تكون رد على موضوعى

بالنسبه للترجمه للعربيه .. اعتقد انه مصور و شرحه بسيط يمكن فهمه





المجد2002 قال:


> كتاب رائع بمحتواه ولكن نمنيت لوكان باللغة العربية
> ولكن الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## علي الحميد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

كتاب ممتاز .. شاكرين ومقدرين يا باشمهندس سيد


----------



## خالدسعد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكالله الف خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
كتاب هام


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على روح المساعدة
كتاب قيم فعلاً


----------



## عاطف المتعلم (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## foratfaris (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك


----------



## اسامةعباس (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا الاخ احمد جلال الكتاب بالفعل جيد


----------



## اسامةعباس (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لمحاولتك خدمة مختصي السلامة بكتب متعلقة بالنشاط


----------



## الباشا صلاح (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور عل الموضوع


----------



## ahmedaborahma (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي المجهو الرائع بس انا عندي سوال انا مهتم جدا جدا بالسفتي واريد التخصص في سفتي البترول وخاصا ما يختص بتنكات البترول فما هي الدورات الازمه وما هي وظفيتها وشكرااااااااااااااا 
وارجو الرد


----------



## تمبيزة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل و شكرا


----------



## sayed00 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور مهندس اسامة


----------



## تمبيزة (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابوصالح2005 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك ** شاكرين ومقدرين*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على الملف


----------



## الدكرونى (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*بعض المعلومات عن العمل داخل الاماكن المغلقة*

تحياتى لجميع الاخوة القائمين على هذا العمل داعين الله عز وجل ان يكون هذا فى ميزان حسنتهم امين يارب العالمين 
اليكم ملف عن العمل داخل الاماكن المحصورة بالعربية على امل الاستفادة ونشر العلم 
وسامحونى ان كان مكرر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً لك أخي الدكروني ولكن الملف موجود في زاوية ال Osha


----------



## الدكرونى (25 نوفمبر 2008)

السيد المحترم \ م غسان 
تحية طيبة وبعد اتمنى من الله عزوجل ان تكون فى احسن صحة وحال 
اما بالنسبة لتكرار موضوع العمل داخل الاماكن المغلقة المقصود منه انه بعض الزائرين يتوجهون الى العنوان الذى يحقق لهم هدف البحث وكل ما نتمنى ان تنتشر تلك المواد العلمية القيمة 
والنهاية تحياتى وتقديرى على المجهود الكبير 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{ ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به } ( البقرة : 286 )


----------



## م محمد عثمان (30 نوفمبر 2008)

كتاب ممتاز جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسن باشا (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## lakdhar (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamedgad (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد احمد ابو نوح (5 ديسمبر 2008)

دورات الاوشا من الجامعة الامريكية


----------



## magdy abd alal (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر


----------



## magdy abd alal (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر على الكتاب القيم


----------



## fraidi (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## mohamedgad (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود مشكور
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sayed00 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر و بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed00 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر و بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي الحميد (16 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

مشاركة ... بألف مشاركة .. جزاك الله خير ...


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اين الباقي ياريت باقي الاجراءات الخاصة بالمواصفة 18001


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2008)

مشاركة مميزة

لكن لو يتم التحميل على موقع يقبل التحميل بواسطة برامج التحميل ضماناً لعدم ضياع التحميل عند فصل النت حيث أن اكتاب الأخير حجمه كبير وعند وصول التحميل لنسبة 85% يتوقف وقد جربته أكثر من مرة

بالنسبة للنقل للمكتبة سيتم النقل بعد فترة وذلك لنمكن الأخوة من الاطلاع على الموضوع بشكل مستقل وليأخذ حقه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## مهند (1 فبراير 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككور ويعطيك العافية ولو اني لم اعرف الدخول عليها


----------



## alshawky (3 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهند (4 فبراير 2009)

جزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا وجعلت ذخرى


----------



## alaa eldin farag (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohamedgad (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (25 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
مميز دوماً


----------



## mabouzeid (2 مايو 2009)

حاولت جاهداً أن ابحث فى معجم الكلمات عما أشعر به فلم أجد سوى جزالك الله الخير كله فى الدنيا والآخرة 

لك منى كل الإحترام والتقدير


----------



## إبراهيم الطويل (11 يونيو 2009)

ممكن يا إخواني تساعدوني للحصول على ملف
CDM Regulations 2007 Procedures Manual, 3rd Edition


----------



## عبد العزيز محمود ج (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم على هذا الموقع الجميل وموضوعاتكم الممتازة والمتميزة


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (13 يونيو 2009)

*السلامة والصحة المهنية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه بعض الأمور التي تخص السلامة والصحة المهنية

أرجو أن تنال إعجابكم


----------



## zidan55 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمر كاممل (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الاستاذ جعفر جزاك الله خيراً علي هذه المشاركة الطيبة والمفيدة


----------



## علاء عبدالرحيم (13 يوليو 2010)

*اخواني*

ارجو كتاب باللغة العربية يفيد في تصميم وتركيب شبكات الاطفاء باستخدام الco2 ,,,foam
وجزاكم الله خير


----------

